# Just picked these RC Cola bottles up, looking for info



## FFIXMaster (Apr 6, 2013)

I just grabbed these bottles for $7 for the pair at a flea market today; thought it sounded like a good deal and I didn't have any RC Cola in my collection yet.

 Pics are here:
 http://i.imgur.com/7r3YpNp.jpg
 http://i.imgur.com/XRY3RkN.jpg

 I apologize for not attaching them via the forum, but I'm on my phone and it can't handle forum attachments. 

 The one on the left is clear glass and the RC at the top is a deboss rather than an emboss.
 The one on the right is blue/green glass, and it's stamped Duraglas on the bottom; I can get a picture of that if it would be useful. 

 I did some looking on Google and found that these ought to be from between '36 and '55 due to the pyramids and the lack of an ml listing; is there any way to narrow that gap at all?

 I'm also wondering if and how I should clean them, as the one on the right looks like it might have spent some time buried because it's got a lot of iridescent mineral deposits on the inside, and the pyro is pretty clearly stained in a few places, but I'm afraid of ruining the bottle; I've been collecting since I was a kid but never bothered with any so dirty before.

 Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 6, 2013)

Debossed RC is late thirties. Aqua pyramid was late thirties to 1951 when the label was changed.


----------



## FFIXMaster (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh wow, the deboss is really that old? I guess I can forgive the fading it's got, then, and just say it adds character. 

 No way to narrow the date further on the aqua bottle? Changed wordings or anything? That's a shame, but at least I know it's no newer than '51 since it has the pyramids. 

 Thanks for the info! 


 Still hoping for advice on those mineral deposits.


----------



## celerycola (Apr 7, 2013)

Check for date codes on the bottom.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 7, 2013)

> Check for date codes on the bottom.


Or the heel and in at least one glass maker, the crown top itself. Anyplace that has embossing, no matter how small could be a clue.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  FFIXMaster
> 
> The one on the right is blue/green glass, and it's stamped Duraglas on the bottom;


 
 Because it is embossed with Duraglas, which was introduced in 1940, that would make it an Owens-Illinois bottle from no earlier than 1940. The base should have an Owens-Illinois mark that looks something like this *<(I)>* with numbers on both sides of it. One of the numbers will be the date it was made.

 SPB

 Here's an example of a 1948 Owens-Illinois / Duraglas


----------



## FFIXMaster (Apr 7, 2013)

Hmm, there doesn't seem to be an obvious (to me, at least) date on the bottom.

  http://i.imgur.com/DY4rGPl.jpg
 It looks to me like it says:
 G286
 Duraglas
 13.
 3 <(â€¢)> 5.

 That means it's from 1335, right? []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 7, 2013)

1945, there was some crossover with the Owens marks from '46-48 or so) but the "5." should be a clue. By '55 they should have been 2 digits (ie 55). That's my guess.


----------



## M.C.Glass (Apr 7, 2013)

The dot following means it was after 1940. The front label shows a copyright date of 1936, so it wouldn't be before that. 1945?
 I'm pretty sure the debossed bottles were used on the earlier style pyramid ACLs.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  FFIXMaster
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/DY4rGPl.jpg
> 
> ...


 

 It's a 1945 Owens-Illinois bottle made at plant number 3 in Fairmont, West Virginia.

 The G286 is a style (shape) number/code.

 The 13. is a "cavity" number/code. The later bottle making machines had 50+ cavities/molds. By knowing the cavity number they could easily track flaws for any given mold.

 [ Random errors have been discovered with these charts but typically accepted as a general guideline ]


----------



## FFIXMaster (Apr 7, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for all the info, guys.


----------



## spacemonkee (Apr 8, 2013)

I've got one kind of like it that I picked up at the flea market yesterday.  It's just like the embossed one, but with the embossed "RC" in a trapezoid done in ACL with a star over it.  The makers mark is one that I've seen before but still not sure who it is.  It looks like a VR inside of a circle with the left side of the R being part of the V.

 I googled it and can't really find who the maker is.


----------

